# lsiutil on FreeBSD?



## bsdnet (Feb 7, 2015)

Is there any FreeBSD version of lsiutil?  Wondering how to get the phy/port/expander topology without this on FreeBSD.
Thanks.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Feb 7, 2015)

bsdnet said:


> Is there any FreeBSD version of lsiutil?  Wondering how to get the phy/port/expander topology without this on FreeBSD.


This has been discussed a bit [url=https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/storage-management-software-for-a-lsi-1064e.19433/#post-113482]here.[/URL]


----------



## bsdnet (Feb 8, 2015)

The LSI controller is:

```
root@mfsbsd:~ # pciconf -l | grep mps
mps0@pci0:11:0:0:   class=0x010700 card=0x35188086 chip=0x00871000 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
```

and `mptutil` does not apply.

```
root@mfsbsd:~ # mptutil show adapter
mptutil: mpt_open: No such file or directory
```


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Feb 8, 2015)

bsdnet said:


> and `mptutil` does not apply.
> 
> ```
> root@mfsbsd:~ # mptutil show adapter
> ...


Well, the mps(4) web page says:

```
BUGS
  This driver has a couple of known shortcomings:
  o  No userland utility available (e.g.  mptutil(8)).
```
In the past, a polite "I purchase LSI products and would like to have <thing> on FreeBSD" to LSI tech support has sometimes produced good things. I'm not sure how they would treat those now that they've been purchased. You could try that.

Alternatively, you could look at the lsiutil source package and see how much work it would be to get it to build and run under FreeBSD (assuming the necessary hooks exist in the driver).


----------



## bsdnet (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks terry,
Following Thread 39186, I downloaded user-land package    SAS2IRCU_P16.zip from LSI's website.
At least, I can use `sas2ircu list` and `sas2ircu 0 display` to get some information about disks and enclosure devices.

When get time, will try to see whether I can have `lsiutil` compiled from source.

Unlike sysfs and `lsiutil` in Linux, which exposes a lot of driver information about HBA, SCSI, SAS port/phy, it is very  challenging to find the same in FreeBSD. Maybe need some programming to have them, but still learn to see which APIs or ioctl to provide those functionality.


----------

